# SYMANTEC ENDPOINT PROTECTION (PERSONAL FIREWALL) uninstall problem



## DELLC640 (May 4, 2009)

Corporate rolled out a new VPN and with the suite of .exe's sent out symantec personal firewall.

It locked down every port in my laptop from PCMCIA to com1 to com 13, even grayed out lan settings in internet explorer.

I told IT I cant program plc's like this so they uninstalled (as I couldn't without add/remove programs password).

IT guy had to get MSI package to uninstall, but then NO INTERNET connectivity.

He got manual uninstall directions from sytmantec's website and took 4 hours to go key by key through the registry and clean up damage done to my device.

Now I have internet back, wifi etc. but NO SERIAL.

Palm hot synch works (USB) but no serial (PDA NET modem via USB dead)

Serial access even through hyperterminal , NO.

RsLinx, no access.

I go to device manager and right click properties and "MICROSOFT MANAGEMENT CONSOLE HAS ENCOUNTERED AN ERROR AND NEEDS TO CLOSE"

Com port enabled in BIOS.

Any suggestions on what registry keys might still be damaged or where else the problem could be?

I will be very grateful for any suggestions as currently I am stuck using an old windows 2000 HDD on my C640 to program PLC's etc and swapping HDD's to get email etc via NT logon is getting old.


----------

